# I eat a lot of nuts



## Sam302

Bonjour,
"Je mange beaucoup de noix."
According to all dictionaries I've consulted, the above sentence has two very different meanings:
I eat a lot of nuts. / I eat a lot of walnuts.
How would I clarify my statement in French?
Comment puis-je préciser mon constat?
Est-ce qu'il y aurait peut-être une nuance grammaticale qu'on utiliserait pour distinguer les deux?
Merci


----------



## Suehil

As far as I have been able to learn, there is no general word for 'nuts' in French.  If you eat 'noix', then they are walnuts.  Have a look at this thread - it explains further about French nuts.


----------



## Itisi

walnuts = noix
hazelnuts = noisettes
cashew nuts = noix de cajou
peanuts = cacahuettes...


----------



## Franglais1969

I distinctly remember being a small boy, asking my mum what the French was for "nut;" and she had to explain to me that there is no such generic word for it in the language. I have always wondered how I would ask for a bag of mixed nuts in France!


----------



## jamesk65

"je mange beaucoup de noix de toutes sortes, surtout les noix... du Périgord"? Yes, its very odd when you think about it.  A bag of mixed nuts might be "noix assorties". 
I wondered about "trail mix" too (nuts and raisins) so looked it up and it turns out to be "mélange montagnard".  peanut/groundnut oil - huile d'arachide


----------



## Itisi

There are also 'different recipes of 'mélange mendiant'.


----------



## Maped40

If you need a generic phrase for nuts of all kinds in French there is "les fruits à coque". I can't remember ever using it in everyday language, though.


----------



## Omelette

Though that often doesn't include 'peanuts' which are 'des arachides'. And, yes, this has been discussed serveral times before, with anglophones always marvelling at the fact that there is no French word for 'nuts', and, frankly, I think it's about time they invented one. It would save us all a lot of trouble.


----------



## bing181

Walnuts = "noix de cerneau", non? C'est comme ça chez mon vendeur de noix.


----------



## Itisi

Définition de cerneau : 'Noix tirée de la coque avant sa maturité'.Noix de cerneau ?   BIzarre...


----------



## Suehil

'Cerneaux de noix' are shelled walnuts.


----------



## bing181

Suehil said:


> 'Cerneaux de noix' are shelled walnuts.



Oui.


----------



## Oddmania

As Maped40 suggested, if I really needed to translate _nut _in the broadest sense of the word, then I'd settle for _fruits à coque._ It's unambiguous.

But still, in the vernacular,_ les noix de toutes sortes_ would be perfectly understood: "J'adore les noix de toutes sortes : noix _normales_, noix de coco, noisettes, etc."


----------



## Mauricet

Je n'en suis pas sûr, Oddmania. Tous ces fruits sont appelés _noix de_ quelque chose, ce ne sont pas tous les fruits à coque, parmi lesquels les cacahuètes/arachides, que personne n'appelle des _noix_.


----------



## Oddmania

Excusez-moi, mais je n'ai pas bien saisi votre commentaire. Vous voulez dire que tous les fruits commençant par _noix de..._ ne sont pas nécessairement des fruits à coque ? Ou bien que tous les fruits à coque ne commence pas ainsi ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, si quelqu'un me disait qu'il aime les *fruits à coque/les **noix de toutes sortes*, j’inclurai dedans les amandes, les pistaches et les cacahuètes (pas seulement les fruits appelés _noix de_ quelque chose).


----------



## Mauricet

Moi, je comprendrais _fruits à coque_, mais les amandes, pistaches et cacahuètes ne font pas partie des _noix de toutes sortes_.


----------



## jamesk65

Commenting on Bing 181 (#21). First of all, I looked up the etymology an definitions of "cerneau": This word "cerneau" comes from the Latin "circinus" - cercle and has come to mean: noix encore verte; chair de la noix encore verte; noix tirée de la coque avant sa maturité. Next I looked for an English translation and found most sources translating "cerneau" as "kernel",  which bothered me. So then I  looked up "kernel" which comes from middle Dutch/German "korn" meaning seed or grain. 
It turns out that although they sound quite similar and have come to mean approximately the same thing, "cernau(x)" and "kernel" are etymologically unrelated. In fact "noyau" and "kernel" seem to be more closely related in meaning. Manger des noyaux, anyone? Pas très digeste. Or, maybe invent a new word for a peach stone...  Maybe the French are in a muddle about the edible and non-edible parts of a nut, or just casual about naming them, but I think the nut seller's sign should read: "cerneaux de noix" not "noix de cerneau".


----------



## bing181

jamesk65 said:


> Commenting on Bing 181 (#21). …. but I think the nut seller's sign should read: "cerneaux de noix" not "noix de cerneau".



I'll check next weekend!


----------



## Sam302

Rebonjour!
As the poster I thank you for you comments, and I must say, one cause of confusion is that several dictionaries list "nut" as one definition of noix. Now I realize that technically, this is not incorrect, because in the term noix de cajou, the word would literally translate as "nut of..." But including this definition with no explanation is certainly confusing, if not misleading.


----------



## jamesk65

Let's all agree that nuts and shell, kernels and stones, hulls and husks, seeds and grains, pips and corns as well as peas, beans and pulses are a mine field!  
Not to mention pine nuts and pine cones, which are apples, and pomegranites, which are (hand-)grenades.  In fact, approach with caution any small, spherical, potentially edible or projectile objects.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,


While technically « noix » = le fruit du noyer = walnut... as a Quebecker if I heard « _Je mange beaucoup de noix _», I would understand that the person eats all sorts of nuts (brazils, cashews, hazelnuts, pecans, walnuts, etc.)  and not only walnuts (which we call here « noix de Grenoble »).





> Au Québec, "noix de Grenoble" signifie simplement une noix (provenant de la région grenobloise ou non, avec une AOC ou non).



I'm more familiar with « fruits à écale » than « fruits à coque », but well... we say « noix ».  





> En français, on appelle « *fruits à coques* » ou « '*fruits à écale* » l'ensemble des noisettes, amandes, pistaches, cajous et autres fruits à coques.
> Le mot « noix », quant à lui, désigne spécifiquement le fruit du noyer et ne devrait être utilisé qu'en ce sens. Toutefois, peut-être sous l’influence de l’anglais, où le terme générique est _nut_ (tandis que le fruit du noyer s’appelle _walnut_), la plupart des gens ont pris l'habitude de donner à tous les fruits à écale le nom de « noix ».


  Source for both quotes : *Noix

**Note : *Les arachides/cacahuètes (pinottes en français québécois familier) sont des légumineuses... pas des noix. 
 D'ailleurs, bien des gens y sont allergiques, sans être allergiques aux noix.


----------



## wildan1

There is no direct translation for EN _nuts _in European French. _Noix_ means _walnuts--_not all nuts.

I just bought a bag of mixed nuts in France, a French brand widely sold there. The package label says: _Cocktail Nuts_ and the ingredients are labeled: _mélange de graines grillées et salées (cacahuètes, noisettes, amandes, noix de cajou)._

QED


----------



## Franglais1969

Thanks for the info, wildan1, that is super! Shame there were no brazils, however! 

I'll have to look for those the next time I cross the Channel..


----------



## broglet

Oddmania said:


> As Maped40 suggested, if I really needed to translate _nut _in the broadest sense of the word, then I'd settle for _fruits à coque._ It's unambiguous.
> 
> But still, in the vernacular,_ les noix de toutes sortes_ would be perfectly understood: "J'adore les noix de toutes sortes : noix _normales_, noix de coco, noisettes, etc."


"Noix normales" to distinguish walnuts from other nuts suggests that all the other nuts are abnormal walnuts. Is this not a bit nutty? There is clearly a case here (a nut case?) for the French to adopt the English word 'nut' to fill this glaring hole in the French language.  I wonder what the Académie Française would have to say about it.


----------



## Mauricet

Nous-mêmes serions bien placés pour lui (= à l'Académie) faire des propositions en ce sens. Je suggère "nottes". Wildan1 a acheté un sac de "nottes pour l'apéritif".


----------



## jamesk65

"nottes" for "nuts" - I like it, you heard it here first!

supplementary vocab for walnuts: 
moitiés de noix = walnut halves / halved walnuts
cerneaux de noix = shelled whole walnuts


----------



## Nicomon

This is copied from Petit Robert under « noix » : 





> Se dit d'autres fruits qui ressemblent à la noix. Noix de cajou, d'arec, de coco, de cola, de macadamia, de pécan, du Brésil.


  So if I were to buy a mix of those, I'd call them « noix mélangées ». Yes, it is a calque of "mixed nuts" but it sounds more French to my ears than  "Cocktail nuts". 

J'appellerais « graines » des « graines de tournesol », par exemple.  Mais appeler des noisettes/noix de cajou des « graines grillées et salées » ?  
Non franchement, je préfère noix. 

Quant à « nottes », moi je n'achète pas. Désolée...


----------



## broglet

Nicomon said:


> This is copied from Petit Robert under « noix » :   So if I were to buy a mix of those, I'd call them « noix mélangées ». Yes, it is a calque of "mixed nuts" but it sounds more French to my ears than  "Cocktail nuts".
> 
> J'appellerais « graines » des « graines de tournesol », par exemple.  Mais appeler des noisettes/noix de cajou des « graines grillées et salées » ?
> Non franchement, je préfère noix.
> 
> Quant à « nottes », moi je n'achète pas. Désolée...


Vraiment? Petit Monsieur Robert pense que les noix de coco ressemblent aux noix?


----------



## Nicomon

Petit Monsieur Robert n'est pas le seul.   C'est aussi un fruit à coque/à enveloppe ligneuse ... plus gros que les autres types de noix.  

La chair, c'est autre chose.  Je n'en trouverai pas (ni non plus de noix de cola ou d'arec) dans un sachet ou une boîte de « noix mélangées »
... ou si vous préférez, le très français « cocktail nuts ».


----------



## Mauricet

wikipedia said:
			
		

> En français, on appelle « *fruits à coques* » ou « *fruits à écale* »  l'ensemble des noisettes, amandes, pistaches, cajous et autres fruits à  coques. Le mot « noix », quant à lui, désigne spécifiquement le fruit  du noyer et ne devrait être utilisé qu'en ce sens. Toutefois, peut-être  sous l’influence de l’anglais, où le terme générique est _nut_ (tandis que le fruit du noyer s’appelle _walnut_), la plupart des gens ont pris l'habitude de donner à tous les fruits à écale le nom de « noix ».


Cette dernière affirmation est sans doute exacte au Québec, où les fruits du noyer s'appellent _noix de Grenoble_. En France, c'est inexact : _Noix de Grenoble_ est une appellation d'origine géographique et non une espèce de fruit. Personne ici ne dira _noix mélangées_ pour _(cocktail) nuts_, ni _des noix de toutes sortes_ s'il y a autre chose que des _walnuts_.


----------



## jamesk65

I'm sure walnuts are grown outside France in other countries around the world. I didn't even know walnut were grown near Grenoble, that's why I suggested "noix du Périgord", because I know they are grown in SW France in Large quantity. I think the Périgord and Dordogne are the main growing areas.


----------



## Nicomon

En passant, je ne ferais pas entrer les amandes et pistaches dans la catégorie des noix, non plus (bien qu'on trouve des amandes - rarement des pistaches, il me semble - dans les « noix mélangées »). 

J'appelle « noix », les fruits qui contiennent le mot « noix », justement. Ceux qui sont aussi mentionnés dans le Petit Robert et le TLFI. 





> *2.* _P. anal._ Fruit de divers arbres à enveloppe ligneuse. _Noix d'arec*_. _Noix de cajou*_ (ou _d'acajou*_). _Noix de coco_. V. _coco_1[...] _Noix pacane*_.


À présent, si vous me dites que des noix du Brésil, noix de cajou, noix pacane, noix de macademia, noisettes ne sont pas des noix... ben... appelez-les « nottes ». 

Mauricet : Je ne sais pas si la citation de Wikipedia (que j'avais mise et que tu as remise) a été écrite par des Québécois. Je me permets d'en douter...

Je remarque que Sam, qui a ouvert ce fil, est localisé à New York.   Alors, tout dépend de son lectorat cible.


----------



## Mauricet

> Je ne sais pas si la citation de Wikipedia (que j'avais mise et que tu as remise) a été écrite par des Québécois.


C'est très possible, mais je connais assez le français de France pour être catégorique même contre un auteur de wikipedia. Ce qui est vrai, c'est que le mot _noix_ sert à former des *expressions* (noix de cajou,etc) qui désignent des fruits à coque. En revanche, _des noix_, tout court, c'est forcément (en français de France) des fruits du noyer.


----------

